# What would you ask Santa for?



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 15, 2011)

If you could have any _material obje_c_t_, free and clear, what would you ask Sanat for?

I'd want a Blower Bentley. Wanted one ever since I had the Matchbox as a kid.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 15, 2011)

Complete with a 427ci engine.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 15, 2011)

I have simple needs:


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 15, 2011)

one of these, but I would need a new house or an edition to the existing house to store it

link


----------



## goodal (Nov 15, 2011)

Of course I would need Ole Saint Nick to let me win the lottery to be able to pay the taxes.


----------



## Supe (Nov 15, 2011)

A huge McMansion, all expenses paid, complete with huge movie theater, metal shop, wood shop, study, and bowling alley. Then I could put that mortgage payment towards something practical, like financing a Noble M600 supercar.


----------



## Wolverine (Nov 15, 2011)

1959 Porsche 356


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 15, 2011)

A checkbook tied to the accounts of Bill Gates, Warren Buffet, and Richard Branson.

But if it had to be a "thing", I think I would settle for one of these:

2001 Nissan Skyline GT-R R34. This is my first genuine favorite car. The version I want has never been street legal, at least not without some major de-tuning...






although this wouldn't be bad either:

2012 Camaro ZL1, although I would probably have it repainted.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 15, 2011)

a heated kidney shaped pool,

a microwave oven--don't watch the food cook,

a Dyna-Gym--I'll personally demonstrate it in the privacy of your own home,

a king-size Titanic unsinkable Molly Brown waterbed with polybendum,

a foolproof plan and an airtight alibi,

real simulated Indian jewelry,

a Gucci shoetree,

a year's supply of antibiotics,

a personally autographed picture of Randy Mantooth

and Bob Dylan's new unlisted phone number,

a beautifully restored 3rd Reich swizzle stick,

Rosemary's baby,

a dream date in kneepads with Paul Williams,

a new Matador, a new mastodon,

a Maverick, a Mustang, a Montego,

a Merc Montclair, a Mark IV, a meteor,

a Mercedes, an MG, or a Malibu,

a Mort Moriarty, a Maserati, a Mac truck,

a Mazda, a new Monza, or a moped,

a Winnebago--Hell, a herd of Winnebago's we're giving 'em away,

or how about a McCulloch chainsaw,

a Las Vegas wedding,

a Mexican divorce,

a solid gold Kama Sutra coffee pot,

or a baby's arm holding an apple?


----------



## pbrme (Nov 15, 2011)

*Bling* Your wish is my.... wait wrong thread.

I would own a private jet company successful enough so I could fly anywhere I wanted for free.


----------



## NCcarguy (Nov 15, 2011)

I would have a house at the beach with water access and a lift out back for my boat....now if that's too much, I would settle for an Onslow Bay 27' offshore boat!


----------



## MGX (Nov 15, 2011)

A hovercraft.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 16, 2011)

Huge pectoral muscles.


----------



## DS58 (Nov 16, 2011)

new SUV's and some kind of no-worry insurance to go with it for my kids...maybe a body shop too

better yet...limos and drivers for them so they don't have to get behind the wheel at all.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Nov 16, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> Huge pectoral muscles.


Ren? lol

Right now, my material wish list would mostly revolve around having a house that doesn't leak (even AFTER then new roof)... but on a normal day..... probably a large wood shop, or enough room (and $$) to build a nice train layout... I think both are pipe dreams, but that's what this thread is for, right?


----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 16, 2011)

If Santa can change the weather, I'd love if it only rained at night here in Orange County.


----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 16, 2011)

If Santa can change the weather, I'd love if it only rained at night here.

Otherwise, I'd like a giant walk-in closet full of cute designer clothes for girls age 6 months to 80 years.


----------



## NCcarguy (Nov 16, 2011)

^^^ That's odd....I'm guessing you're past one age, and so far from the other, the clothes would be dramatically out of style.


----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 16, 2011)

Hopefully Santa would stick with classic pieces that never go out of style. Maybe I should send my list to the Mrs. instead.


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 16, 2011)

Had to think about this one a lot, the only material things I want is a new pair of steel toed boots, a dyson or kirby and a new mattress set other then that it's all stuff like, selling the house, getting a job etc etc etc... interesting how life's situation influences your wants vs needs and how boring am I?!?!


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 16, 2011)

^I'm in the same boat. I wouldn't want a car since I'm not a car person, and asking for a house or something doesn't appeal to me. So since it has to be a material thing, then I would want Santa to bring me the basement of the Federal Reserve from Die Hard 3, still full of gold. That way I'd have all the money I'd ever need and could get all the things!


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 16, 2011)

Ble_PE said:


> ^I'm in the same boat. I wouldn't want a car since I'm not a car person, and asking for a house or something doesn't appeal to me. So since it has to be a material thing, then I would want Santa to bring me the basement of the Federal Reserve from Die Hard 3, still full of gold. That way I'd have all the money I'd ever need and could get all the things!




Ooooo I want THAT too!!!!


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 17, 2011)

Is Abby from NCIS considered a material object? If so then that's what I'm asking for!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 17, 2011)

^^^ Nice


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 17, 2011)

mudpuppy said:


> Is Abby from NCIS considered a material object? If so then that's what I'm asking for!


IF you take her, her lab would be open for the taking. I'd take that. The lab equipment is from my husbands company though he says half the time it isn't even turned on.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Nov 17, 2011)

mudpuppy said:


> Is Abby from NCIS considered a material object? If so then that's what I'm asking for!


^ This!!

even though allowing it would open this thread up to a LOT of other areas


----------



## envirotex (Nov 17, 2011)

DS58 said:


> new SUV's and some kind of no-worry insurance to go with it for my kids...maybe a body shop too
> 
> better yet...limos and drivers for them so they don't have to get behind the wheel at all.


I like this one^^^ since I have a 15 yo who is learning to drive.

But I would also like this...

View attachment 4777


and this...

View attachment 4778


My stocking is way too small...


----------

